# Entry Level 5.1 System with Floor Standing Speakers



## jwonno (Mar 24, 2012)

As the title suggests I am looking for a 5.1 Surround Sound setup, due to my media collection growing and a need for the sound to better match my viewing experience. Though I do not have a particular budget in mind, I am not looking for audiophile quality speakers just something to improve on TV speakers giving more range & depth of sound.

This will be for a average sized living room, connected primarily to my HDTV and PS3. I have no particular need for many devices to be connected simultaneously, as it will only be used for watching and playing on the PS3. Ideally the Left/Right Front & Back speakers would be floor standing, or at least on stands rather than fixing them to walls. I do not mind wires as I find too many wireless devices and electronic equipment can interfere with each other.

Any suggestions would be welcome, possibly a few examples at increasing budgets.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  


"Audiophile quality" is a very loaded statement :laugh:



Have you been following ALMfamily's thread? He's looking at some very high-end stuff (and some more modest stuff) and sounds like the perfect starting point for your research.

Heres a list of his auditions.

Link to his thread, page 17 things really start to get interesting.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, welcome aboard.

For a nice system to "improve on TV speakers", and an entry level system, I'd suggest a 2.1 system rather than 5.1

I know you did not give a budget but I'd much rather listen to a couple of nice floor standers complimented by a sub rather and a decent 5.1 system. Of course 5.1 is great too. 

Really need a general budget to give you specific suggestions as one persons entry level may be $8000.00 and someone else may only wish to spend $800.00.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=275&crid=189&cat_name=Search

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...rid=243&cat_name=Klipsch+Home+Theater+Systems

http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=199&crid=189&cat_name=Search

http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=262&crid=189&cat_name=Search

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...=294&cat_name=Polk+Audio+Home+Theater+Systems

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...=127&crid=291&cat_name=BIC+Acoustech+Speakers

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...=516&crid=291&cat_name=BIC+Acoustech+Speakers

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...rid=243&cat_name=Klipsch+Home+Theater+Systems

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...rid=243&cat_name=Klipsch+Home+Theater+Systems

This place has a good reputation for being a reliable vendor.
Put TV15 in the coupon code field for 15% discount.

Many other places also have steller reputations.
http://www.abt.com/category/26/Speakers.html
http://www.electronics-expo.com/
http://www.jr.com/
http://www.vanns.com/shop/index.jsp


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I think this might be considered entry level:

Pioneer SP-PK51FS
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/SP-PK51FS

Raik has this post going:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...on/56453-home-theater-system-impressions.html


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

jwonno said:


> ... Though I do not have a particular budget in mind, I am *not* looking for audiophile quality speakers just something to improve on TV speakers giving more range & depth of sound...


Infinity Primus supplies a lot of high fidelity bang-for-the buck at any budget. A pair of 363 for $660 for fronts, a pair of 253 for $440 for rears (or get a second pair to use as fronts as well and save $220), Primus 2-way center channel for $140. Mix and match your choice of receiver and sub(s).


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> I think this might be considered entry level:
> 
> Pioneer SP-PK51FS
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/SP-PK51FS
> ...


I second this recommendation. I have the pioneer 5.0 and it sounds amazing. You can get the speakers for ridiculous prices on newegg.com during sales. Put the money you save buying these toward a great sub.


----------

